# Can't play audio CD's



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello,
So I know that cdcontrol does not work for playing audio CDs.

I tried already


```
cdcontrol -f /dev/cd0 play 1
```
and nothing happened. BTW maybe that should be removed from handbook ?

I can use VLCL:


```
vlc cdda:///dev/cd0
```

but I wonder if there is any alternative for that ? mplayer  nor mpv does not work.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2021)

[_Mod: Split off from a 7 year old thread_]


----------



## diizzy (Nov 2, 2021)

Any error logs/messages? Keep in mind that there are two ways of playing CDs, either using the analogue output (legacy) or processing the audio data.

A word of advice, as CDs will degrade over time I'd suggest that you use something like cyanrip ( https://www.freshports.org/audio/cyanrip/ ) in ports to archive before it's too late.


----------



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Nov 3, 2021)

no there was no error message, no logs. the cdcontrol just exits to shell


----------



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Nov 10, 2021)

@dizzy, 
Maybe you can help with cynarip issue?

I tried running 


> cyanrip


and got : 



> **ERROR: fread (): Invalid argument


----------



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Nov 10, 2021)

btw, asunder CD ripper works perfectly


----------



## sko (Nov 10, 2021)

diizzy said:


> Any error logs/messages? Keep in mind that there are two ways of playing CDs, either using the analogue output (legacy) or processing the audio data.


I suspect this is exactly the problem here. cdcontrol directly controls the drive, which then sends the analog audio signal through its 4-pin line-out connector. Those are often not connected in newer PCs or many newer drives don't even have an analog output any more (or just a headphone jack on the front).

All other tools mentioned read the actual data from the disc and send it to the sound card. I.e. they don't rely on the line out of the disk drive.


----------



## diizzy (Nov 10, 2021)

Sure, what version of FreeBSD do you run and could you share the full command you ran? I'd also like to know what optical drive you used (mainly how it's connected)


----------

